# Quiz: What composer is you soulmate?



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

*Quiz: What composer is your soulmate?*

http://www.playbuzz.com/alyssap/what-composer-is-your-soulmate

My soulmate is Papa Bach. Emm!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitely works! I got J S too -



> Studious and intellectual, Johann believed strongly in serving as a good husband and devoted father. While Bach was mainly known as being a no-nonsense, hardworking kind of guy, he could also break it down on the dance floor! Written accounts have noted that he loved to dance, and was quite good at it.


As I'm just recovering from a night's Scottish Country Dancing, it fits both my taste and my hobby.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Three J.S. Bach finishes in a row that quiz must be broken... Love J.S.B as I do I still think Beethoven was more my speed in terms of mated souls.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Beethoven, that smelly old sod; I envision that the creators of this game posses little if any vision or creativity!

I strongly believe that their license should be revoked in triplets.. ut:

/ptr


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I received Robert Schumann. Since I'm a male, does that mean my soulmate is Clara?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw the first question about star signs and closed that quiz. Whatever things my sense of kinship to composers is based on, star signs definitely have nothing to do with it.

Anyway, the man I feel a spiritual kinship to, is probably not even on that quiz.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I got Tchaikovsky! 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It was inevitable - Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Mozart of Keyboard Concerto #27 in B Flat and the Clarinet Concerto in A.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After fending off an advert's brazen attack at least five times, I completed the quiz and got - J. S. Bach...

'Studious and intellectual, Johann believed strongly in serving as a good husband and devoted father. While Bach was mainly known as being a no-nonsense, hardworking kind of guy, he could also break it down on the dance floor! Written accounts have noted that he loved to dance, and was quite good at it.'

Of the choices offered, it probably is the aptest.
A conscience, and a love of dance - what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooray, got Beethoven, "an adoring man who wore his emotions on his sleeve!" Stupid quiz though... never even seen any of the movies listed and I too don't see what star sign has to do with it


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I got Bach as well.

A community of true Bachians!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Antiquarian said:


> I received Robert Schumann. Since I'm a male, does that mean my soulmate is Clara?


Robert and Clara are just the beard for your real crush on Brahms....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I got Bach too.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got Mahler .


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Removed silly joke that could be taken as ofensive, was not my intention!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

And I got...









Franz Liszt.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got Mozart...............


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't go wrong with any of the established greats. I would expet Bach, Beethoven to be the soul mates for many.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Robert Schumann

"Looking for someone shy, introverted and sensitive? Robert is your soul mate! His introspective, meditative mentality led to focusing on the deeply emotional aspects of his music. While he was also later embroiled in a strange love triangle between his wife Clara and composer Johannes Brahms, he held it together pretty well."



I suppose that's better than getting a composer whose music I don't like.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought this was an opinion thing. Didn't see the quiz part until now.

I wound up with Beethoven. Not bad!!! :cheers:

Thankfully, I didn't get stuck with Boccherini.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got Schumann. Would have preferred a composer with better hair, though. Out of interest, have all the composers involved already been mentioned?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm probably a few generations removed from the elements of the quiz. Attempted to impute relevance, and ended up with Mozart. Not my favorite composer, but I like his personal style/character insofar as I know it.

[BTW 'soul mate' does not _necessarily_ involve sex; can be another of the classical Greek concepts. Feel free to pick one.]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I got Schumann! Even though I didn't get Tchaikovsky (and I could see what options would have landed him though which I disagree with), I'm happy with that because actually Schumann was one of the most highly respected composers in Russia. Glazunov was a life-long fan of Schumann, even writing at least one work dedicated to him. We're Schumann-loving twinsies!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

HURAAAYYYY! I got Mozart! I could have guessed without the quiz... I LOVE/adore Mozart!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

"Do you enjoy raucous parties, potty humor and ridiculously gifted musicians? Wolfie is your man! Known as one of the bad boys of classical music, Mozart had one of the most eccentric personalities of his time. While this unfortunately led to being a frequent target of gossipers, creditors and rival composers, he loved to have fun and raged up until the time of his death."

I tried being honest, but this isn't the person I am, it's the person I wish I was. Heh.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sabrina said:


> HURAAAYYYY! I got Mozart! I could have guessed without the quiz... I LOVE/adore Mozart!


Wonder what life will be like for you after 35?


----------



## Lovemylute (Jul 17, 2014)

Robert Schumann. I am not surprised at all by this, I could always relate to what I have heard about him, and I do love his music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Often enough, it is the composer whose music I am listening to at the moment, astrological sign be damned 

"And if you can't be with the one you love, honey
Love the one you're with."

_Love the one you're with_ ~ Stephen Stills


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Often enough, it is the composer whose music I am listening to at the moment, astrological sign be damned


As a Virgo on the cusp of Leo, I am shocked! According to a highly scientific reading I got from an Internet acquaintance, based on birthdate, time of birth, and geographic location, I should have really amounted to something. Ok, that didn't work out...


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Robert and Clara are just the beard for your real crush on Brahms....


Bwahahaha! That IS funny. Really.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I got Tjajkovskij.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

The test is broken.
It says Robert Schumann is my soulmate.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Beethoven. Oh no.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Antiquarian said:


> I received Robert Schumann. Since I'm a male, does that mean my soulmate is Clara?


I got Schumann too.
Poor Clara! First Schumann and Brahms, now us!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Beethoven. Whoo hoo!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Apparently Gustav needs me  Cool!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I got Liszt; seriously, I am not complaining! Huzzah!
I listened to his _Christus_ oratorio while making this test, too.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

> Looking for someone shy, introverted and sensitive? Robert is your soul mate! His introspective, meditative mentality led to focusing on the deeply emotional aspects of his music. While he was also later embroiled in a strange love triangle between his wife Clara and composer Johannes Brahms, he held it together pretty well.


Well, okay then. Not like I was going to use that two minutes taking the quiz for anything else...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This question is easy! Mozart!


----------

